# Free Aquarium Accessory Kit" valued at $29.99 from Hagen



## will5

Here is the link to get your Aquarium Accessory Kit" valued at $29.99 from Hagen.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/addinfo/aquaclear_stories.cfm

*Just a note to let anyone who is just reading this thread for the first time know that this promotion has ended.*


----------



## erijnal

Neaaat... I'm curious to see what I'm gonna get. Didn't have to pay for postage or anything either.


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice, lets see if I get this thing!


----------



## ponyrandy

I just couldn't resist. The AC is on my 6 year old's 10 gallon. How cool would it be if a picture of his tank showed up in a magazine ad? Thanks for the post William.
Brian


----------



## will5

ponyrandy said:


> I just couldn't resist. The AC is on my 6 year old's 10 gallon. How cool would it be if a picture of his tank showed up in a magazine ad? Thanks for the post William.
> Brian


Your welcom.

I would love to have my tanks picture in a magazine ad. As of right now i am gathering plants and driftwood to do a total re-scape of my 10 gallon high light which is the tank that has the Aquaclear on it. It would be great way of getting more people into the hobby.


----------



## zach987

Has anyone received this package yet?


----------



## gotcheaprice

Not yet. Did this about a month ago too...


----------



## Squawkbert

Nothing here either


----------



## will5

Yeah nothing here either.


----------



## mikenas102

They probably didn't expect the amount of responses they got. I've seen the link posted on many different message boards. There's probably somebody in the advertising department saying "oh s..t, how do I tell the boss about this?"


----------



## ponyrandy

I haven't heard anything either.
Brian


----------



## JanS

I bet with something like that it will take at least a couple of months or more.

I'll be interested in hearing exactly what you got though....


----------



## zach987

JanS said:


> I bet with something like that it will take at least a couple of months or more.
> 
> I'll be interested in hearing exactly what you got though....


I'm guessing a ton of samples, but a pretty regulator would be nice


----------



## mikenas102

I guess this officially has 'old thread' status by now. I'm still waiting on my freebies. Anybody get anything yet?


----------



## ponyrandy

Still nothing.
Brian


----------



## zach987

Nothing yet as well.


----------



## goalcreas

Not a thing, maybe they snuck into my house and found that I really did not have an AC on any of my tanks (do now on my Pico Reef, it doubles as a refuge) and decided not to send it to me.


----------



## mikenas102

I've never even owned an aquaclear, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I'm quite proud of the story I made up for that non-existent freebie pack.


----------



## goalcreas

Yeah, I was all about setting up a HOB but
I just saved a ton of money on my car insurance by switching to GECO


----------



## mikenas102

Ohhh! Touche'.


----------



## lowfi

nothing yet


----------



## Blacksunshine

almost 4 months later and still no one has received anything. What crap. this makes me want to stay away from hagen products.


----------



## JanS

Wow, that's disappointing for an assumed reputable company. 
I guess I have seen some things take 6 months to come in a deal like this, but I wonder how worth it it is??

Has anyone checked the site to see if any of the info they gathered is being used in promotions yet?

I don't own an AC, so I didn't take the time to submit anything, but it still makes you wonder what they're doing....


----------



## Left C

Why do we have to wait?


----------



## will5

I sent them an email asking where is was and how much longer it would take. The email i got back said that they should respond back in three to four business days.


----------



## will5

Here is the emali i got back from them.



> Dear William,
> 
> Thank you very much for your participation in our promotion. Due to an unexpected volume of responses, we received over 7,000 responses in July/August, we are backed up and delayed in shipping out samples. We will be sending them out as soon as we can. We appreciate your patience in this matter and want you to know that you and the other thousands of respondents are not being ignored or forgotten.
> 
> We hope that you continue to enjoy our family of aquatic products.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Dave Restaino
> Customer Service Dept.
> Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.


I think they underestimated the amount of people who would send in for this.


----------



## ponyrandy

Thanks for the follow up William.
Brian


----------



## gotcheaprice

Haha, wow, thats a lot of people! I do have some hagen products, but that was after I submitted my entry thingy.


----------



## zach987

I emailed them as well and got exactly the same response. 
It looks as if we have been had.


----------



## mikenas102

I've officially given up on this one.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Considering how long it took for Sony to mail the 5 free blu-ray and how long it took Ritz to send the rebates(over 3-5 months), coupled with what the reps said about too many requests for the free items, I am not surprised one bit. 

It's free so if it arrives then wonderful. If not, life goes on


----------



## MartialTheory

did anyone get it at all?


----------



## cs_gardener

I haven't gotten anything. I'd forgotten all about it until I saw this thread again.


----------



## zach987

Holy Cow,

I got mine!


----------



## mikenas102

Wow where's mine? I could use some of that stuff. I'm about out of food and was going to be buying some soon anyway.


----------



## Gilraen Took

What was in it? The picture isn't there anymore, and I still haven't gotten mine.


----------



## goalcreas

Well, hopefully you are the first of them and we will begin to see them roll in.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan

Zach987, please list out what came in it! Were all very curious!

I dont think Hagen is trying to dupe anyone, I think they probably did get overwhelmed. I would bet they figured they might get a few hundred responses at most. IM sure they didnt plan on having to send out 7000 of those things, and im also fairly certain that since they DID get such a huge response, they probably delayed shipping because they had to have more meetings and such and probably changed what they were originally giving away to try and lessen the financial hit they are going to take from this. That is probably why its taken so many months. IF it was a matter of just getting the things together and sending them out, I dont think that would have taken 7 months or whatever. I really think they had to rethink exactly WHAT they were giving away, and made some changes after probably multitudes of meetings about it, and thats what slowed them down.


----------



## Gilraen Took

I'm not questioning them, I like the company. I was just wondering what he got


----------



## JanS

Gosh, I saw the photo and now all I can remember are the two water conditioners that were in there that I wouldn't use anyway.

I think the rest of it was some pretty nice stuff though.


----------



## erijnal

Don't forget, there were probably a good number of people who made up stories about having owned one, too. Remember that free fish food sample? I heard stories of people trying to order at least 10 of them lol



D.C._United_Caps_Fan said:


> Zach987, please list out what came in it! Were all very curious!
> 
> I dont think Hagen is trying to dupe anyone, I think they probably did get overwhelmed. I would bet they figured they might get a few hundred responses at most. IM sure they didnt plan on having to send out 7000 of those things, and im also fairly certain that since they DID get such a huge response, they probably delayed shipping because they had to have more meetings and such and probably changed what they were originally giving away to try and lessen the financial hit they are going to take from this. That is probably why its taken so many months. IF it was a matter of just getting the things together and sending them out, I dont think that would have taken 7 months or whatever. I really think they had to rethink exactly WHAT they were giving away, and made some changes after probably multitudes of meetings about it, and thats what slowed them down.


----------



## mikenas102

Still nothing. Do you think they know I made my story up?


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan

mikenas102 said:


> Still nothing. Do you think they know I made my story up?


Maybe someone that works there posts here, and has done good detective work and figured out who you are! LOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## zach987

Sorry folks, I had to take some photos off of my flickr account to make room for a house we are hoping to buy. I re-added it above.

I don't think they were looking at things too closely I received a second duplicate package the day after I posted the pic.

My Flickr


----------



## goalcreas

Wow, not too bad.
That 2nd package you got was probably mine, and now I won't get one:mrgreen:


----------



## Gilraen Took

I didn't make my story up, but wouldn't mind if zach got mine. All I'd probably use is the water conditioner, the rest of the stuff would be given away =/


----------



## Squawkbert

I've yet to hear anythign from them and I've yet to see a winners list from Marineland's C-Series filter give-away.


----------



## ponyrandy

Still nothing for me either.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

This sorta reminds me of another offer by TFH. They were giving away free Tropica mini tanks for new subscribers and apparently they were also overwhelmed........That's too bad


----------



## John7429

WOW

Too bad i missed this one


----------



## zach987

Apparently you haven't missed much. I feel kinda bad bragging now that nobody else has received theirs.


----------

